# Help identify this cichlid please



## Braden1990 (Nov 15, 2019)

picked this guy up from an assorted tank. I know there are a few different cichlids with this coloration. Can someone help identify?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like protomelas Steveni, but to me the shape is a little to slender.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Weird looking Protomelas Taiwan Reef. May be hormoned, or a hybrid.


----------

